
Ask HN: Where to find angel investors for funding below 100k? - Lordarminius
Trying to develop a product but out of money.<p>Before you ask, yes I tried YC. Didn&#x27;t get in.
Not to knock yc in any way, but despite their name I consider them a (benevolent) VC firm. Their conditions and the recent spike in highly accomplished founders with competitive entries means that they sponsor companies that would get VC funding anyway.<p>I am aware the traditional sources of this kind of money is the three F&#x27;s but I think tech community could also be an untapped resource.<p>Looking for true angels prepared to put up 25k to 100k for negotiable equity in a very early stage company. My needs are mundane, office space, utility bills, internet etc<p>I&#x27;m based in Lagos, Nigeria but I&#x27;m sure there are other would-be founders on HN in the same situation  from other countries.
======
david927
You're right about YC. Have you tried Angel List (angel.co)? Unfortunately the
bar is set pretty high in general. A lot of the time investors will expect a
working product and evidence of a growing user base.

Further, you're going to have a hard time raising capital from anywhere
outside the US, with the exception of a few cities like London and Berlin.
It's a big problem and a big flaw in the funding model which, despite
investing in new technologies, is itself antiquated and old-fashioned.

Let people on HN know what you're trying to do and how they can help and you
might be surprised. In any case, good luck!

~~~
Lordarminius
Thank you david. I really appreciate your contribution and kind words

